# Rage Broadheads



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

please give any and all opinions on the rage rear expandables, are they any good fo turkey as well as deer? please let me know if you are talkin about the 2 or 3 blade, and what grain works for ya'll, i am new to bow hunting and bought some rage 2 blade this yr at 100 grains. thank and good luck to all the hunters this yr


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

The only thing I did not like about the 2 blade was how wide they are, I think it would be really tough not to hit a rib or go threw a shoulder. I have no experince with them so these are just my opinions. I tried the rocky mountian expandables last year and lets just say I am back to the dependable G5 Montec.


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

I shot the 2-blade and at 21 yds i had a complete pass through and it broke one shoulder and went thru bone on the other shoulder. They are awesome!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I shoot the 100 grn 3-blade and they work extremely well. I really like the practice tip that comes with them. It flys exactly like my 100 grn field points. Also, you lose much less connetic energy than expandable heads that fold back.


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

I have used the rage 2 blades for two years with great sucess. I have shot four does, one buck and an antelope with these heads with complete pass throughs on all of them, the antelope broke both front sholders at 45 yards and exited the other side. The blood trails are insane but they were not needed because the animal fell within 75-100 yards. Huge entry huge exit lots of blood


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

well i just took my first ever deer with a bow on the first shot at about 13 yards. and i decided that i like the rage broadheads. great entry hole and exit hole. only problem is that the arrow broke so i could not retrieve the broadhead. i have an idea where the rest of the arrow is but it is waist high grass.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you shoot the 2-blade or 3? Cograts on your deer.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I will shoot nothing other than the fixed blade 3 blade rage Broadheads. I took my buck on Friday with afixed blade Rage that clipped two ribs on the way in, went through both lungs, clipped the heart, proceeded thru the front right should shattering the entire leg bone. The buck left a blood trail 2 feet wide and dropped 65 yrds from the 35 yard shot


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

whats a rage 3 blade fixed? I thought that rage 3 blades where rear opening expandables. Just curious I've never seen them.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Its a broad head, with 3 fixed blades, made by Rage


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I was wondering if you could post a pic of these rage fixed blade broadheads,Ive never seen them before and I collect broadheads. I think I might want to add to my collection. Thanks.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I suppose I can do that


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

Starky said:


> Do you shoot the 2-blade or 3? Cograts on your deer.


thanks and i shot her with the 2 blade 100 grain. and let me tell you, she tasted sweeter knowing it was my first deer with a bow.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Here they are, this years model and last years on the left


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey thanks, but those are Crimson Talons XT's.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

bust'em said:


> Hey thanks, but those are Crimson Talons XT's.


Bustem, you must be correct. I was looking at the rage then went with the talons. Talk about a great broadhead however! I will never shoot anything but these!


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I've heard alot of good news about the Rage as well as the Crimson Talons USS Sapper uses. I've also heard from alot of people they have trouble with flight from the Crimsons but well worht the trouble once you figure it out.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

I watched the broadhead testing video on youtube tonight and the rage 3 blade did not fair to well zero penatration and the broadhead fell apart. After watching I think I'll stick with my slick tricks.


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I shoot the 2 blade rage broadheads. They fly like a field tip, and cut better than a fixed blade. I will never shoot a different broadhead. They make the deer bleed out like you would never believe.

David


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

IMO crimson talons are some of the least durable heads on the market. the rages arent a bad head but are a little wide. ive never really been a real big fan of expandables though just one more thing to go wrong when that monster walks in. ive heard way to many horror stories from guys who hae had expandables fail on them. sure they advertise "field tip" flight but any fixed blade will fly perfect if the bow is properly tuned. slick tricks are one of the better heads ive seen recently. but this is just all what ive seen other people who have vast archery experience live by rages now so i would say buy a pack of each and shoot them both.


----------



## ranger kid (Jul 26, 2008)

These broadheads are a joke shot a doe last night and only 1 blade deployed and the other two did nothing. Hit the deer right behind the sholder and the rage didnt ever go though the rib cage and deflected and the broadhead ended up at the base of the deer head. I will never use these broadheads again, and this was all at 22 yards.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

a guy i know shot a deer this morning and the blades never opened. i will never shoot anything but muzzys. but i know there are a lot of good heads out there. i personaly dont like mechanicals, there is just too much to go wrong imo.


----------



## NDJHG88 (Sep 29, 2008)

I will agree, i have shot mechanicals too. they are just to unpredictable, sometimes they will open sometimes they wont. Muzzys are the best, from personal experience, I also like thunderhead they have served me well in the past.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry you guys lost deer. What can I say, mechanicals suck. Live and learn.


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont like the expandables but I use the cheap walmart heads and they work and 100 grain


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

mechanicals are horrible broadheads, and crimson talon broadheads are absolutely one of the worst broadheads on the market. Like previously stated their durability is some of the worst I've seen. Nothing like picking out pieces of broadhead out of your deer meat.


----------

